# A garbage pickup man goes beyond his required duties



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s -18 degrees Fahrenheit, and they still picked up my favorite Mother-in-Laws garbage and took the garbage can to her steps. She has never asked him to do anything special, He told her He does it because it’s just showing respect for our elders.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

We sure could use a few more like him!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank You ibojoeand slingnerd, my Like button is broken


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

It's amazing that they're nice to anybody Tag, especially after how some of these lunatic kids are treating them on YouTube. I gotta tell ya, back in the day, were I a sanitation specialist reaching to perform a seize & dump on a street can at 0530, and a large idiot jumped out of the can, screaming, while wearing a clown suit, you'd be looking at a well ventilated Bozo. I was terrified of clowns long before it was popular.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hats off to anyone working outside today!!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds like a quality man. People like that will excel at whatever task they take on.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

There is dignity in all work.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Blue Raja said:


> There is dignity in all work.


I heard something similar many years ago and it has stuck with me. I don't care if you're flipping burgers at Taco Bell, if you enjoy what you do and get a paycheck, hats off to you!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Just because you have a humble occupation does not mean that you can't be a noble person.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Like I always tell people, especially my children, if you treat people with respect, it is almost always returned ten fold. Plus, if you do not think someone is important, such as the garbage man, imagine life without that person. I always remember a clip of a young key-grip at the end of an interview with John Trovolta. Apparently there was a lengthy interview regarding an upcoming movie and at its conclusion, John Trovolta walked around the entire set, shaking everyone's hand, thanking them for their part in making the interview a success. This young key-grip was about the lowest job you could have on such a set and he couldn't believe that Trovolta had actually come thanked him personally.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Good man!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I’ve been having cell phone problems, so I called and talked to a service representative. I’m not the best person to call in, because I tend to talk about other things such as how is their family, hope they are staying well. This lady is single, and her elderly Mother stays with her and her family. She thanked me for being so nice‍♂ Hey!!! I can be nice‍♂ But on the other hand I can be a big &#%@ *&$#@ just as well as anyone. She says people lose their temper a lot bad bad people


----------

